# Chinese Takeaway - What can I get?



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Every month, me and my mates get together for a poker night. I've already told them I will be foregoing the alcohol for water, but we've always ordered chinese as the food for the evening.

I am looking for a healthy or minimum-crap alternative to what I would normally order. Is there anything you would recommend that I could order from the Chinese that (whilst not being perfect) is something will not ruin my diet too much. I know that the short answer is "Nothing!", but as I am now taking my training seriously I have sorted out my diet and I am trying my damn hardest to stick to it.

I'm thinking of something perhaps with no-to-little sauce, fried meat (like sizzle-plate stuff), brown rice (for what its worth with the fat they cook everything in) etc. Any ideas?


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

steamed dishes... Chicken black bean sauce... Chicken, ginger and spring onion type dishes


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Keep some meat in whatever you eat, stay away from deep fried items and avoid rice etc.

Grilled chicken dumplings usually hit the spot for me!


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

Enjoy ur date


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

and dont go for a chow mein! :tongue:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Chicken and pineapple with boiled rice, lovely.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

lxm said:


> steamed dishes... Chicken black bean sauce... Chicken, ginger and spring onion type dishes


Ahh, perfect! Cheers.



Uk_mb said:


> Enjoy ur date


Only way we see each other nowadays as every single one of them seem to be in a race to reach double figures in the kids stakes!



lxm said:


> and dont go for a chow mein! :tongue:


Damn, ruined my choices!


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Just enjoy the night out ffs its only once a month 

Sorry i am not help at all !


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

I know you're not looking for an answer like this, but going to say it anyway :lol:

**** sake... just forget it and have whatever you want with a couple of beers. Once a month isn't going to hurt.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

2004mark said:


> I know you're not looking for an answer like this, but going to say it anyway :lol:
> 
> **** sake... just forget it and have whatever you want with a couple of beers. Once a month isn't going to hurt.


This is also right...but its not want you want to hear probably!


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

hehe. You're right that I should just forego it for one night, but it's literally taking me months to get into the right diet mode and I'm only two weeks into it. Really want to force myself into it and not fall off the wagon so quickly as I will just look for another excuse to miss the diet and that will not end well.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

i just do buffets fcuk messing about lad lets get big bro init bruda;O


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Noodles, special fried rice, chips, crispy chicken in chili sauce, seaweed and crackers.

Sorted.


----------



## jay101 (Aug 9, 2011)

You should just eat what u want or feel like as said before its only once a month it's when it becomes a more regular habit that u need to worry !; don't feel guilty about one meal; you have already told them Your off the booze so that's the worst of it


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

Singapore Chow Mein :drool:


----------



## Uk_mb (Feb 18, 2011)

My usual chinese -

Roast pork curry- extra pork- cashew nuts

Special fried rice

Seewead

Chilli chips


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

Uk_mb said:


> My usual chinese -
> 
> Roast pork curry- extra pork- cashew nuts
> 
> ...


whats so special about the rice


----------



## Themanthatcan (Aug 3, 2012)

I'd say since your off the booze you should at least enjoy whatever you want from the chinese


----------

